# Genres



## Scruffy113 (Aug 7, 2009)

What kind of genre is Frank Zappa's music?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ws5Xeu3BEQk&feature=related


----------



## Piccard (Aug 7, 2009)

It's the very first time I heard of Frank Zappa, and I must say, those are very, very strange, yet likeable songs.
To me, it sounds like it would be experimental versions of soul, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

From the start, I'd say Funk Rock. 2:08 is just regular jazz/blues. 7:10 I'd say soul. 

That is a weird song. ... is it just one song or a mashup?


----------



## Jelly (Aug 8, 2009)

Most of his stuff is progressive jazz and 'experimental.' However, most of Hot Rats and a number of miscellaneous songs are a fusion of rock and jazz. You've really gotta take it by the piece for him (he's got full albums that are just classical pieces).

Overnite Sensation is kind of a bad album. He's never been a lyrical mastermind. I mean, he has his moments, but yeah.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 8, 2009)

Zappa is Zappa.

I need to learn more about his music.


----------

